# People with stupid names like Opium...



## WezG (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do people think its clever to have names like that, when they dont smoke opium, the only thing that smokes in their house is the keyboard from the 100000's of posts they make, as they dont have a real life?
Wouldnt it be better to have a name like INTERNETADDICTFREAK?????


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## azotyp (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

in b4 B&.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoping for a sarcastic joke.

Instead of a teenager provocator crap O_O


----------



## INTERNETADDICTFR (Apr 3, 2008)

WezG said:
			
		

> Why do people think its clever to have names like that, when they dont smoke opium, the only thing that smokes in their house is the keyboard from the 100000's of posts they make, as they dont have a real life?
> Wouldnt it be better to have a name like INTERNETADDICTFREAK?????




You have something for me cammon bring it on


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 3, 2008)

Let's light him on fire!
This is testing right?
Time to test the desu levels on my fingers....

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 3, 2008)

lmao troll


----------



## Opium (Apr 3, 2008)

azotyp said:
			
		

>



Holy crap, who let you and your camera into my room in my parent's basement!

(oh btw, check my Wiki page for my nickname's meaning. Generally there is a reason for these things. Fits my current avatar too)


----------



## Gus122000 (Apr 3, 2008)

Scubersteve,i see your 1337 DESU skills and i raise you one "I see wut j00 did thar"
On topic:
Lol I remember this one girl in school (when i was in 5th grade) named "Anana" lol


----------



## WezG (Apr 3, 2008)

its still lame you retard, just get an r4 and stop living on forums.


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GH0ST, WezG
> 
> QUOTEOPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM OPIUM



Yeah leavin ... now ;-)


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2008)

Failtroll. M3 Real is superior


----------



## tjas (Apr 3, 2008)

WezG said:
			
		

> Why do people think its clever to have names like that, when they dont smoke opium, the only thing that smokes in their house is the keyboard from the 100000's of posts they make, as they dont have a real life?
> Wouldnt it be better to have a name like INTERNETADDICTFREAK?????


Your the one making a problem of nothing... so who's the addict here? nerd


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 3, 2008)

DESU 
DESU
DESU
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU 
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU
DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## GH0ST (Apr 3, 2008)

Btw it is not on the blog but on his wiki page



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Despite popular belief Opium didn't choose his nickname based on a love for the drug opium but rather love for the word itself. This was inspired by memories of his childhood hero Tin Tin; a gun wielding, dog loving, drug busting reporter. The idea that every reporter carried a gun and rid the world of opium shipments didn't stick long as Opium is now a published journalist himself.
> 
> despite
> 
> ...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 3, 2008)

I still dont get the DESU stuff and I cant be bothered looking it up.. Anyway, I think the guy has a point but not with this example. I find nicknames like: SN1Pz0r and Utrlakilraarzzs1! alot more stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But on the otherhand anything goes i guess.


----------



## science (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol whats this guys problem? Opium is a classy guy, whats with this Opium bashing out of nowhere?


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

He is being a dick.  Too bad not cool enough to be a flying dick...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^8^========D


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 3, 2008)

people with stupid names like wezg

i was so close to making a new topic


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2008)

WezG said:
			
		

> its still lame you retard, just get an r4 and stop living on forums.


r4?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Opium is a pretty cool guy, eh has controversial name and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## noONE (Apr 3, 2008)

I LOL'D  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go back to your mothers basement WezG.


----------



## jelbo (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, funny shit. Cool story behind Opium's nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And laminaatplaat, your nick rocks


----------



## moozxy (Apr 3, 2008)

WTF is up with moozxy? What kinda dumb crap is that?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats up with Hadrian? That twat couldn't even be bothered to come up with a name!


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

What puny milk-livered measle name themselves Westside?


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 3, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> I still dont get the DESU stuff and I cant be bothered looking it up..
> 
> Just for you....
> 
> CODEIts a shitty old meme that gets spammed ALL THE TIME on forums by both newfags and powerfags, usually when they can't think of an insult because of mental retardation.




A gripe of mine is when people come online to play COD with nicks like ASBOteen18 and smokeweedevrEday.., but boy!!.... I do love shooting them in the face!!!

BAM!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 3, 2008)

lets not start when a guys got numbers in his name its all over wtf is gov78 r2d2s retarded cousin


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 3, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> What puny milk-livered measle name themselves Westside?



It could be worse! It could be something like Testwide.. or Westicles.. or have an insect name or something


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though art almost 1337.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 4, 2008)

Pathetic.
(No Wes, not you, the thread's author)


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

Indeed.

What a stupid thing to say, WezG.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, a topic based around flaming... flaming a staff member no less. Topic closed.


----------

